# Treasure State Field Trial - Butte, Montana



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

Does anyone know how big the trial is? 

It is not on Entrie Express


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

I would also like to know, but I'm not sure the entries or the draw are listed anywhere on the Internet. Treasure State opted for mail-in entries, and EE listed it as a "Non-EE Event," so only those partial entries that used EE are available on the web. Since Treasure State no longer has an operating web page, there is no record of the mail-in entries that I can find. 

If someone does come across this information, please post.


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Entry numbers are:
The Limited 74 dogs
OH-Am 63 dogs
Qual 29
Derby 31


----------



## North Mountain (Oct 20, 2003)

Hi Mike,

Thanks for the info. Now, what is the weather going to be like? I'm hoping since we don't have 100 dogs it won't be 100 degrees.

Look forward to seeing you again,

Laura


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

It's going to be HOT HOT HOT!!!! In the upper 80's, which at a mile high feels MUCH warmer than that. Bring LOTS of sunburn lotion and LOTS of bug spray :::))))


Kris


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

What is the schedule going to be? I hope to get down there for a little while on Saturday morning to watch a bit? Is there any where on the net that I can get directions? 

Thanks!


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Qual starts at 7:30 on Friday. the Limited starts at 9:00 am on Saturday. Derby after the Qual (which we hope to finish in one day). Am starts 7:30 Saturday.

There is a map on the premium on EE. If you can't find it, call me 406.490.7088


Kris


----------



## redline (Apr 19, 2003)

Kris Hunt said:


> Qual starts at 7:30 on Friday. the Limited starts at 9:00 am on Saturday. Derby after the Qual (which we hope to finish in one day). Am starts 7:30 Saturday.
> 
> There is a map on the premium on EE. If you can't find it, call me 406.490.7088
> 
> ...


You scared me! Limited starts on Friday right?
Jan


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Yes, Jan the Limited starts at 9am on Friday.


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Any word on what is happening


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Thank you Kris, I will give you a call if I can't find the directions.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Any info on whats happening at the trial today?


----------



## Russ Lain (Jun 16, 2004)

Just heard my friend and training partner Steve Low won the qual with his Golden Pilot!! Way two go you guys!!

Russ


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Congratulations to Steve and Pilot. Great news down here in Texas. Couldn't have happened to a nicer man.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Qual Results:

1: LACROSSE ADIRONDAC CO-PILOT, o Steve and Sally Low, h Steve
2: Sanpitch River Frank, o Steve Bechtel, h Bill Totten
3: Rocky Hills Win-For-Me, o Mike Page, h Rob Erhardt
4: Rangers Double Barrel Express MH, o/h Bryan Kendrick
RJ: Days End Blue River's Raven, o/h James Connell
J: Foxhaven's Born To Run SH, o Jared Snarr, h Kris Hunt
J: Armagh's R. P. M., o Nancy and Pat Hanlon, h Pat
J: HRCH Twin Rivers Gabriella, o/h Bill Totten
J: Vans Flying Dutchman, o Gerald Vanderzanden, h Eric Fangsrud
J: Candlewoods Code Black, o Charles Tyson, h Rob Erhardt


45 dogs back to the land blind in the Open. Sorry, I don't have the numbers.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

OH ! WOW<WOW> CONGRATULATIONS STEVE AND PILOT. IT HAS BEEN A PLEASURE TO WATCH YOU TRAIN THIS SUMMER AND THIS IS THE BEST NEWS EVER.

YEA PILOT AND STEVE

your fan club
Janet, Dan, Chip and Gyro


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations Steve, Sally, and Pilot! Way to go! I just got off an airplane, check RTF, and you won! What great news. 

And you too, Mike and Rob! Third is nothing to sneeze at!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WOOHOO!!!!!! Way to go Steve and Pilot - way to get that QAA out of the way!
And how 'bout Jim and Raven!!!! We sure do miss you down south!
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Heckuva win, Steve....that was some _heady_ competition! Congrats!!

kg


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Way to go Steve. Congrats


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Steve!


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2008)

stevelow said:


> Qual Results:
> 
> 1: LACROSSE ADIRONDAC CO-PILOT, o Steve and Sally Low, h Steve


Very nice, Steve and Pilot! Sorry we weren't able to make it up there to see it ourselves and help you celebrate!


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

YEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you Steve, Sally & Pilot!
Nice when the guys in the white hats do well. Hope to see you soon!!

M


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any word on the Derby? Inquiring minds want to know, especially those minds marooned 2,000 miles from their dawg.


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Jim, the Derby has finished two land series, water tomorrow morning. I believe all running dogs were called back.

Hope that your recovery is going well.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Thanks, Steve. These long-distance updates mean a lot. I can go to sleep tonight knowing Gus is still running, and that''s a GOOD THING.

Congratulations again to you and Pilot, and special good wishes for the backbone of your team, Sally. Say hello to all, and give Gus a pat and a cookie. We hope to see ya'll soon.

Jim


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Good luck tomorrow, Jim. Maybe both those boys can get ribbons.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

You, too, Chuck. Fingers crossed. Lots of competition in this field.

Jim


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

They are playing with a strong team, though. Here's hoping!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

any open news?


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

8 dogs running the water marks this morning, no idea who they are...

Kris


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

Congratulations to Al Wilson & Ruby for your Open 2nd Place!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Al & Ruby. Please someone, who won and what were the other placements? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Janice Gunn (Jan 3, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS STEVE, SALLY AND PILOT !!!!!

We are super happy for you guys!


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Woo-Hoo Steve, Sally and Pilot! A huge Congrats from Maine! You guys make us so very proud! Goldens Rock!

Diane and Steve


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Eric Fangsrud and Kuch on your Open win.! This gives Kuch his FC and qualifies him for the Narional. Also congratulations Holst family Kuch's owners! Rob got 4th not sure which dog and I think Don got thrid.
Congratulations to all.


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2008)

Way To Go Eric And Kuch


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Congratulations Steve and Pilot. 
Suzanne B


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations Steve, Sally and Pilot. Great News!!! Hope to see you at the specialty in September.

Paula


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any results on the Derby?


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

BEN BAKER WON THE AMATEUR!!!! YIPEEEE COULDN'T HAVE HAPPENED TO A NICER GUY!!!!

2nd in the Amatuer was MIKE HEARD and Dust Devils Black Blizzard - HUGE CONGRATS TO MIKE AND DUSTY

(sorry, didn't get the other placements)

DERBY
1st - 8 month old AMMO with Micki Handling!!! (7 derby pts already)
2nd - Rick Arnold and Tab (6 derby pts now)
3rd - Julian Lopez
4th (could be Don Remien and Rip, not sure)
Several Jams including
MOONSTONES JIMMYMACK COME BACK - Congratulations to Handler SARITA MCKNIGHT

Open 3rd went to BILL FRUEHLING, not Don.
Open 4th was Rob with COAL
RJ to Lanse Brown

Kris


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Just got a call (left for home after I ran) and heard Alice Woodyard got third in the Amateur with Whouper and my Trev got 4th. Was not told the RJ nor Jams.

I ran the last series right behind Ben and Aimee did a fantastic job. Picture perfect!!!
I got my 8th (I think it was that point) judging point judging with Ben and had a great time and learned so much. Ben has been a dear friend ever since. Now don't ask him about what a fun time he had judging with me as he tends to exaggerate!

Glenda Brown


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Congrats Rick and Tab on the 2nd in the Derby


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Ben,Mike,Alice and Glenda on your Am placements.


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congratulations Glenda!

I hope Chuck won't mind my posting, but apparently Bridger was in very good shape in the last series of the Derby, but ended up going end over end and came up limping. Hope he's ok!

M


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Congratulations Steve and Sally! It was a pleasure to meet you both on Saturday morning. 
Sally thanks for all the great advise too! 

I will see you both soon I hope.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!! .......Steve, Sally and "Pilot" !!!!

Judy


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Pilot and I both thank you all for your notes of congratulations.

Miriam, Bridger did come up lame, but he was fine after a couple of days.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Lost a Video Camera Bag (Black/Gray) with Camera and an Orange Bag filled with training equipment at Treasure State Field Trial. If found please Pm me Thanks Micki


----------

